

Amazon's App Store Turned Me Into an iOS dev - wacheena
http://wacheena.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazons-app-store-makes-me-feel-like.html

======
nddrylliog
The title is misleading - has the blog article been renamed since? It's now
titled "Amazon's App Store Makes Me Feel Like an iOS Developer", more
appropriately.

~~~
wccrawford
To further elaborate, his choice of in-app advertiser was breaking some rules
and Amazon caught it in his app, so his app was rejected.

Yes, that seems unfair, but in the end, there's something in his app that's
breaking the rules.

~~~
wacheena
Actually, I've had some back and forth with Amazon over the past few hours.
Their current policy is "the developer shouldn't been penalized for issues
outside of their core binary."

In my case Amazon is going to approve the app without modification while they
work out the kinks in the approval process.

Some argue that the deviceid is a security risk and Greystripe shouldn't be
using it to track impressions.

But advertisers should be able to send their customers to whatever app store
they choose. Especially since they're not beholden to Amazon's T&Cs.

I doubt that Amazon wants to eliminate Greystripe/Admob/Millennial, etc. from
their app store, so my guess is they just need a better way to vet urls that
end up in non-Amazon app stores.

------
dpcan
What's interesting here is that the Amazon TOS says that you have to have all
your apps in their store - so now that you've been rejected, are you breaking
your agreement with them by still having it in the Android Market?

~~~
wacheena
Good question on this one. I'm not sure.

My understanding was that Amazon was concerned more with equitable pricing
across app stores. i.e., you can't sell the app for $0.99 with Google and
$1.99 with Amazon.

But in truth I haven't gone through the TOS with a fine tooth comb. Do you
have a reference to that section?

